# So, Today In Lodge



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2008)

When I came to Lodge tonight, I noticed a man who I've never seen before. As Senior Deacon, I went to examine this gentleman. I asked if anyone could vouch for him, he politely said "No", I then asked if I could see his current dues card. He was more than happy to show his Texas one, but he also had one from the Grand Lodge of Scotland (obviously with his accent he was). It was a neat looking document, and he proceeded to inform me that it allows him to attend Lodge in most countries. We briefly talked about the various differences and similarities but the main thing he had issue with was lack of alcohol..lol. He's visited Lodges all over, and was puzzled why the Americans do not have a bar. I guess it's common to have a drink before or after Lodge. Anywho it was a pleasure to meet him. Those Brothers in San Antonio might know him:

Tom Ratcliffe
Member of *Charles W. Anderson Masonic Lodge #1413, San Antonio
*
If you're out there, it was nice to meet you.


----------



## JTM (Dec 2, 2008)

i agree.  we should be allowed a beverage before/after lodge and during dinners, etc.


----------



## mm/mmm (Dec 2, 2008)

Its strange to me not having a drink in the south after lodge. Her in Aus we serve grog
at our festive board after lodge. If a brother doe's not partake then he is not forced to do so.
There are a few dry lodge's about but 99% of lodges here we have quite one after the formal part is over. There's allways a whisky bottle on the PM's tables i can tell you !!!!
Is this normal in the states to not serve beer/wine ect at lodge meetings ???


----------



## RJS (Dec 2, 2008)

As far as I know it is.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 3, 2008)

Well Texas Masonry was directed in its early days by hard shell Baptist.. ! any doubt why the Grand Lodge building is in Waco..? also the Idea of holding meeting on Sunday.. ! in a lot of grand lodges there are always things to do at lodge on Sunday afternoon.. ! 

Think we have excepted it and don't think it will ever change now.. !


----------



## ravickery03 (Dec 3, 2008)

JEbeling said:


> any doubt why the Grand Lodge building is in Waco..?



I thought that Grand Lodge was in Waco because at the time it was the easiest city for all of Texas to access?  Am I wrong on this?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 3, 2008)

but still, everything within a 10 mile radius from Baylor is dry.


----------



## JTM (Dec 3, 2008)

ravickery03 said:


> I thought that Grand Lodge was in Waco because at the time it was the easiest city for all of Texas to access?  Am I wrong on this?



here's one reason:



> For over                       twenty years, Robert Emmett Bledsoe Baylor traveled on                       horseback with a Texas law book in one saddle-bag and the                       Holy Bible in the other, dispensing justice and preaching                       the gospel. Born May                       10, 1793, in Lincoln County, Kentucky, Baylor's formal                       education had been interrupted by service in the War of                       1812.    Completing his education after the                       war, he went to Alabama in 1821, was elected to the                       Alabama Legislature in 1824 and to the U.S. Congress in                       1828.    In 1836 he commanded a battalion                       of Alabama volunteers against the Creek Indian uprising,                       and in 1839 was ordained a Baptist minister.
> Two years                       later Baylor came to Texas and settled in Fayette County,                       establishing a missionary school.   He also                       assisted in establishing the Texas Baptist Union                       Association and the Texas Baptist Education Society.                         This latter formed Baylor University at Independence,                       which opened its doors in 1846, but was later moved and                       combined with Waco University and rechartered in 1886.
> Baylor                       was elected District Judge and Associate Justice of the                       Texas Supreme Court.   He was a delegate from                       Fayette County to the Convention of 1845, and supported                       the establishment of free public schools, homestead                       exemptions, annual elections, and exclusion of the clergy                       from the legislature.
> A Mason                       since 1825, he served as Grand Chaplain of the Grand Lodge                       of Texas in 1843, 1846 and 1847.   In 1853 he                       helped establish Baylor Lodge No. 125 at Gay Hill,                       Washington County.   Author of the charter of                       his namesake university, Baylor served on its Board of                       Trustees and as a professor of law from 1845 until his                       death.   Baylor died in 1874 at Gay Hill.                         Baylor Lodge No. 125 demised in 1888.
> ...


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm, I would definitely like a shot or two before meetings...


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> Hmm, I definitely need like a shot or two during meetings...



fixt, for stated meetings, at least.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a tidbit.

While visiting a Lodge in New Zealand I had noticed that over 100 members froze waiting for me (the guest) to approach the refreshment table... I found this strange and asked one of the brethren if everything was alright? He said, "everything was fine and that it was customary for the guest to serve themselves first". I then approached the table with the soft drinks and heard cheers and laughter, and much to my amazement, the sight of money changing hands. I later found out that they were betting on me and which table I would approach. After visiting many foreign Lodges I do find that the prohibition of alcohol rather puritan except for say one sentence; The Dram Shoppe act.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 2, 2009)

Having foreign brethren visit your lodge is always interesting. Good for examining him, Blake. I went to a lodge not too long ago that didn't examine me. I went inside, said hi, put on a apron and sat down in the lodge room. No questions asked except to name my lodge while "visiting Brethren" were asked to stand.


----------



## JTM (Jan 2, 2009)

meant to quote him as saying "during"

edited it.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 2, 2009)

It was only recently that the GL of MA said that no alcohol can be served before a meeting.  As far as alcohol at lodge, it is always left up to the Master at the time.  Since we had a few "rufians" in our lodge who liked to 'stir' things at times.  I proclaimed no alcohol in my year.  I had a few complain but most were very supportive.  I did not need any 'loose lips' to flare tempers, they can do that on their own time.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 2, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> Having foreign brethren visit your lodge is always interesting. Good for examining him, Blake. I went to a lodge not too long ago that didn't examine me. I went inside, said hi, put on a apron and sat down in the lodge room. No questions asked except to name my lodge while "visiting Brethren" were asked to stand.



I have visited lodes in three different states.  Each time I was able to contact someone by email, then by phone.  When I arrived, I showed my dues card and was still examined.  To hear you were not is kind of surprising.  Someone's not guarding the West Gate.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Nov 13, 2010)

JTM said:


> here's one reason:
> 
> [/I]


 
Waco Masonic Lodge No. 92 has in its possession a book reporting the happenings of our lodge in the first 150 years of existence. In it, an account is given regarding the relocation of the Grand Lodge from Houston to Waco as being directly influenced by the fundraising and encouragement of Waco 92. At a later time, if anyone is interested, I'll post the story directly from our book.


----------



## RedZilla (Nov 15, 2010)

Longhorn1rob said:


> Waco Masonic Lodge No. 92 has in its possession a book reporting the happenings of our lodge in the first 150 years of existence. In it, an account is given regarding the relocation of the Grand Lodge from Houston to Waco as being directly influenced by the fundraising and encouragement of Waco 92. At a later time, if anyone is interested, I'll post the story directly from our book.


 
I'm interested


----------



## Jamesb (Nov 18, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Robert Marshall (Nov 18, 2010)

Right on. I didn't realize there would actually be reasonable interest in this. I'll post what the book tells later this evening!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 18, 2010)

Longhorn1rob said:


> Waco Masonic Lodge No. 92 has in its possession a book reporting the happenings of our lodge in the first 150 years of existence. In it, an account is given regarding the relocation of the Grand Lodge from Houston to Waco as being directly influenced by the fundraising and encouragement of Waco 92. At a later time, if anyone is interested, I'll post the story directly from our book.



That's one of the things I like about Waco 92, the lodge history and the members know it.  I remember my first visit, Bro. Tim gave me a quick tour and went into some of the history of the lodge including pointing out the 3rd WM for Waco 92, who my lodge is name for.

I was actually out there last Thursday for your stated Bro. Robert.  I thought that was a great presentation by Bro. Kim's wife of those certificate from her grandfather's DeMoley.  I was mainly there to support my lodge brother who was performing the DeMoley Light Ceremony, but I always enjoy visiting you guys.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Nov 18, 2010)

Brother Dave, I'm now certain I know you. I'm the young fella usually toiling in the kitchen. Your visits are always warmly accepted...

Without further ado as I sit in the Lodge building...

"At a meeting in December 1900 an announcement was read before the lodge which seemed to breathe a fresh breath of life and vitality into the group. The Grand Lodge of Texas was considering a removal of its headquarters from Houston, and Waco might be considered. A communication from the Business League of Waco also was read expressing great interest in this project, and pledging a maximum of cooperation in working for this prize if it was to be had. The result among our membership was electric. Everyone was interested and enthusiastic, and a committee was at once appointed to investigate thoroughly, with authority to present our case for Waco if the opportunity presented itself..." 


More to follow.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 18, 2010)

Bro. Robert, then I did see you, excellent meal btw.  I was sitting at the table with Tom, his mother, Tim, his wife, and my lodge brother Jason.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah yes Brother. I'm very glad you enjoyed the meal. I'm very busy with school so preparation time is lacking. I'm unable to serve as good as a meal as I'd like, but as long as brethren such as yourself are satisfied, then so too am I! When does Turkey meet?


----------

